# Hello



## Mr Pels (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello guys, I'm a new member here from Nigeria, and it feels good to part of this forum. Meanwhile, I would like to know a few things about submitting EOI. What do I need to have in hand before submission?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Skills assessment and ILETS


----------



## Mr Pels (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks verystormy. I'm making arrangement to send my transcript from my institution to VASSENI for assessment now. Thanks once again for your timely info.


----------



## Mr Pels (Mar 15, 2016)

I have already done the IELTS and have my result.


----------

